# Opinions Of My Coming Yearling?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hard to judge babies but i like his face. :wink:


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

He's the same age as my girl. He looks butt high like her... I will say my girl is going through a fugly stage.... Dunno about yours but everyone keeps telling me that at this age they things aren't proportionate and will change lots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like Crimson said, it is very hard to judge them at such a young age.

I see several things I don't like, but some (or all) of them may be just because he is young and still growing and he may grow out of them in time.


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

nice backend!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

As the...semi-proud owner (he's destructive lol) of a QH Appendix I will tell you right now, he will not look the same when he's older. Joker (my appendix) changed looks in build, height and even color until the age of 6! He started out a rose grey, then had big dapples and now he's silver. Not grey, but silver. He shines like a nickel! Your boy here will look like a QH one day and then a TB the next and eventually, he'll decide on which one he wants to be! lol also, if he's anything like my guy, that butt will shoot straight past his shoulders and then once his whithers catch up, his butt will shoot up again until he stops growing. Joker was 15.2 at 2yrs old and now he's 17h at 7yrs old. 
Good luck with your boy! I like his color and he has a very cute face.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

TheMadHatter said:


> As the...semi-proud owner (he's destructive lol) of a QH Appendix I will tell you right now, he will not look the same when he's older. Joker (my appendix) changed looks in build, height and even color until the age of 6! He started out a rose grey, then had big dapples and now he's silver. Not grey, but silver. He shines like a nickel! Your boy here will look like a QH one day and then a TB the next and eventually, he'll decide on which one he wants to be! lol also, if he's anything like my guy, that butt will shoot straight past his shoulders and then once his whithers catch up, his butt will shoot up again until he stops growing. Joker was 15.2 at 2yrs old and now he's 17h at 7yrs old.
> Good luck with your boy! I like his color and he has a very cute face.


Thanks, but he does have that much TB in him. His dam is an Appendix as in half TB and his sire is also an Appendix. Who is either half or a quarter TB. His sire was only 15 hands and his dam 15.1 so he wont be to big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

TheMadHatter- your horse's color change was/is due to grey. Your horse is grey and is just in a stage of grey. The nice "silver" color that he is now will not stay. Rose grey and dapple grey are just stages of grey.

Barrelracer - He sure is cute, but like others said, it is so hard to judge babies when they are going through wonky stages.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, he's a sweet horse and loves to play and run. Now I figure i'll add his pedigree

Dam (apparently I was wrong she isnt half TB, just out of an Appendix)
Hqh Penny Quick Quarter Horse 

Sire
Martis Speed Racer Quarter Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I like him actually BarrelRacer. Looks like he has a good hip and an ok shoulder though the lighting isn't great so I can't see much detail. He's very downhill at the moment but he's a baby so could well grow out of it and he might be a little straight through the stifle but the appearance of straightness CAN be created by being downhill so he may grow out of that too.

I'm a jumping person so he's not my idea of ideal but he should make a nice functional worker and that is, after all, what the QH is bred to be.


----------

